# 2nd pheasant all done



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

My first one was a flying phez this time I did a standing mount, I was pretty happy with the outcome.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Gotta start somewhere. Looks good for bird number 2.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

